# My Limpy Pig :(



## claireabell (May 22, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm new on here and just wondered if some guinea pig people could give me some advice please?

I have 2 young (just under 1 year old) male guinea pigs, one i had from an adopition center who is the picture of health and one who i had via word of mouth from 'an animal hoarder' who had lots she needed to find homes for, as i'd rather give a home and second chance to something that needs it. This pig is Bumble, he has grown really well (maybe a tad too well!) he had really dry skin an his ears and his feet, he also started limping on his back right leg. i took him to the vets and he has told me to put evening primrose oil in their food for bumbles skin (which has improved) and not to worry about his leg as it was just sprianed. His leg improved, but now, approx 3 months later, he has started limping again, he seems to drag it a bit, i understand he is proberly badly bred. i was just wondering if anyone else has had experience with a guinea pig that goes 'lame' like this? 

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Many thanks,

Claire x


----------

